# Round versus long looms



## Janana

I have made hats on both round, oval and long looms but when I use the round and oval I seem to get a line of looser stitches between the last and first stitches which creates a line the length of the hat. I don't get this on the long looms though. I have tried starting in different places on the oval loom and on round looms making sure the stitches are made the same around. Any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Buttons

Someone will be here to answer your question as I don't know the answer. Sorry I couldn't help you on this one as I would like to know myself. But I was wondering what long loom did you use for hats?


----------



## crafterwantabe

I have this happen too. it was suggested to me to do the flat or u wrap stitch in that area and my regular ewrap on the rest. Good luck....


----------



## bonster

On round looms (Knifty Knitter) I don't always wrap the entire row and then knit. Sometimes I do a partial row of various pegs and just keep going.. I always start and end the hat on the same peg. I don't know if that is "proper" but I have not noticed a "line". Of course, this is only when I am using the same color throughout.


----------



## Janana

Buttons, I used both a knitting board which can be used with #4 yarn and I used those plastic looms that can be purchased at Joann or Walmart. I used a chunky weight yarn on those. The round looms were plastic and I gave the, away. I have the Martha Stewart set and also the 4 in 1 hat loom. Those I tend to get a gap in.


----------



## Janana

Thanks Crafterwannabe.


----------



## Janana

Thanks Bonster. I uses all one color but have been wrapping the entire loom. I do start and end with same peg so I will try your technique.


----------



## Buttons

I have them all too Janana. I just was wondering what long loom you were using for hats. I know you can make it on the Martha Steward loom but was wondering on the others.


----------



## Janana

Buttons these are like the ones I have used.


----------



## Buttons

That big one will make a hat for an elephant...lol I have the Martha Steward and the knifty knitter round and long looms and a small kb loom as well. I just didn't realize about making hats on them. Thanks for the heads up and the pic.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Janana said:


> I have made hats on both round, oval and long looms but when I use the round and oval I seem to get a line of looser stitches between the last and first stitches which creates a line the length of the hat. I don't get this on the long looms though. I have tried starting in different places on the oval loom and on round looms making sure the stitches are made the same around. Any suggestions? Thank you


Your row of looser stitches is caused by the "forward draw" of yarn that you take from the previous stitch. The "forward draw" happens most noticeably when the e-wrap stitch is used. If you check some of the worn (2-3times) hats with this "problem" it should have gotten smaller. Not go away, but smaller. The step up to the next row will lock is some of the looseness of the last stitch. The "forward draw" points the fuzz on the yarn to resist yarn movement back to the previous stitch (s). Let us try prevention first. Knit from "mid peg". This reduces the size of the loop needed to get over the peg well providing peg room for all stitches. Use the "classic knit stitch", then when you pull on the working yarn to finish the stitch you control the tension on each stitch, the same as is done on purl stitches. (E-wrap) Put a stitch marker on the fourth peg from the row end. Then knit to the marker, stop, (1. hop two pegs knit two pegs to end, knit the two unknit pegs in reverse order), (2. go to the last peg, knit that and the remaining pegs in reverse order) or mix up the knitting order of the last 4 pegs to obtain the correct tension to get a pleasing finish to each row. OR Danger this can change the position of the loose stitch and accent it by tightening the stitches on either side. When ending a row tug on the peg loops of the previous 2 - 3(?) stitches to tighten the last stitch. This is tricky! --or-- E-wrap the loom, hold the working yarn tight and move it (held) to the inside of the loom, knit over the FIRST peg in this row, bring working yarn to that peg and wrap it (e-wrap, flat/u-wrap, classic, or purl) and knit over. This maintains the tension and secures the wrap on the last peg and starts the next row. But remember if you still pull a large loop over the pegs the last one will look out sized. I hope one or more of these ideas will help, have fun. Moon Loomer


----------



## marciechow

Moon Loomer said:


> Your row of looser stitches is caused by the "forward draw" of yarn that you take from the previous stitch. The "forward draw" happens most noticeably when the e-wrap stitch is used. If you check some of the worn (2-3times) hats with this "problem" it should have gotten smaller. Not go away, but smaller. The step up to the next row will lock is some of the looseness of the last stitch. The "forward draw" points the fuzz on the yarn to resist yarn movement back to the previous stitch (s). Let us try prevention first. Knit from "mid peg". This reduces the size of the loop needed to get over the peg well providing peg room for all stitches. Use the "classic knit stitch", then when you pull on the working yarn to finish the stitch you control the tension on each stitch, the same as is done on purl stitches. (E-wrap) Put a stitch marker on the fourth peg from the row end. Then knit to the marker, stop, (1. hop two pegs knit two pegs to end, knit the two unknit pegs in reverse order), (2. go to the last peg, knit that and the remaining pegs in reverse order) or mix up the knitting order of the last 4 pegs to obtain the correct tension to get a pleasing finish to each row. OR Danger this can change the position of the loose stitch and accent it by tightening the stitches on either side. When ending a row tug on the peg loops of the previous 2 - 3(?) stitches to tighten the last stitch. This is tricky! --or-- E-wrap the loom, hold the working yarn tight and move it (held) to the inside of the loom, knit over the FIRST peg in this row, bring working yarn to that peg and wrap it (e-wrap, flat/u-wrap, classic, or purl) and knit over. This maintains the tension and secures the wrap on the last peg and starts the next row. But remember if you still pull a large loop over the pegs the last one will look out sized. I hope one or more of these ideas will help, have fun. Moon Loomer


ok, I think I understand,
thanks for posting this, going to give it a try
marcie


----------



## Janana

Moon Loomer, Buttons, Bonster, Crafterwannabe thank you for the help I have tried to use your suggestions and they are helping. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Loomahat

Janana said:


> I have made hats on both round, oval and long looms but when I use the round and oval I seem to get a line of looser stitches between the last and first stitches which creates a line the length of the hat. I don't get this on the long looms though. I have tried starting in different places on the oval loom and on round looms making sure the stitches are made the same around. Any suggestions? Thank you


Just start and stop on a different peg for the first few rows

:lol:


----------



## Buttons

I tried that loom-a-hat and I was still getting it. But doing the knit one row then purl one row twice, I then don't get it. I thought maybe there was another way. I think that Moon Loom suggested this. I only skimmed her post and then saved it as I had to go for test. I'll be really looking over her post tomorrow.


----------



## Janana

Buttons, I do e wrap method and either let it roll on the bottom or I fold up to make a brim. But I am still a newby.


----------



## Buttons

I think I'll always be a newbie. That is what I do to. You can still do alot with knit and purl. Once I start doing things like that, then I'll get into the inc and dec. I was thinking on putting fringe on the cast on edge and then before I bind off, I'll do several rows of knit one row, purl one row. Then put a ribbon around the edges too.


----------



## Janana

Buttons that sound like a cute idea. I have watched videos but some just look like they are so time consuming. I will have to make time for practice.


----------



## Buttons

lol you and me both for practicing. If I would have thought when I started the blanket, I would have done several first but then that is what I get for not thinking.


----------



## Janana

Buttons, I guess I am too impatient and want to dive in and create a perfect product and when it fails I get frustrated.


----------



## Buttons

i just keep truckin along until I get it right. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Janana

:thumbup:


----------



## Moon Loomer

Janana said:


> Buttons, I do e wrap method and either let it roll on the bottom or I fold up to make a brim. But I am still a newby.


An easy stitch reference is the book "I Can't Belive I'm Loom Knitting" by Kathy Norris, I did a hat on the 48 peg KK hat loom, doing
12 stitches of one pattern and repeated 3 more times with 3 other patterns. It took awhile to finish, then disappeared on another head. Coupons at JoAnn's help bring the price down. Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons

Moon Loomer said:


> An easy stitch reference is the book "I Can't Belive I'm Loom Knitting" by Kathy Norris, I did a hat on the 48 peg KK hat loom, doing
> 12 stitches of one pattern and repeated 3 more times with 3 other patterns. It took awhile to finish, then disappeared on another head. Coupons at JoAnn's help bring the price down. Moon Loomer


I have that book. You can use coupons on books but not there magazines. I was really happy to find that out. Was that in that book too? lol Hats always disappear quickly. Scarves is the other one.


----------



## Janana

Moon Loomer thanks I will check as I have a gift card and coupons for Joann


----------



## Moon Loomer

Janana said:


> Moon Loomer thanks I will check as I have a gift card and coupons for Joann


Good through the thirteenth are 50% coupons at JoAnn's. I am making a hat that is two colors. The "carry" is preformed at the row change. If everything is kept tight and uniform there is a faint track but late and tired equals loose and a bit sloppy so more of a track. Moon Loomer


----------



## Janana

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Moon Loomer

Janana said:


> Thanks for the tip


Just finished this hat. Two strands (of 4wt) of each color of Loops & Threads, Urban, 87% acrylic, 15% cotton.


----------



## Buttons

Looks good.


----------



## Moon Loomer

We have so meany different lights here it is difficult to pick the "white balance"that looks good. Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons

But I can see what it is suppose to look like. Is the brim Knit a row and purl a row? Or is it all knit?


----------



## Janana

Moon Loomer I love it.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Buttons said:


> But I can see what it is suppose to look like. Is the brim Knit a row and purl a row? Or is it all knit?


Yes, a/k/a, garter stitch. Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons

Thank you Moon Loomer.


----------

